# New toy



## LastChance (May 22, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 22, 2014)

Nice


----------



## srd1 (May 22, 2014)

Sweet ride man!!


----------



## Sully (May 22, 2014)

What does it say about me that when I read the "New toy" title to this thread, I automatically thought it would be about a sex toy?


----------



## LastChance (May 22, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## BigBob (May 22, 2014)

You got some package between your legs! Right Sully ;-)


----------



## srd1 (May 22, 2014)

LastChance said:


> lmao....in a way, it is a sex toy!



Chicks love bikes!


----------



## FordFan (May 22, 2014)

Looks fun


----------



## frizzlefry (May 23, 2014)

Nice brudda.  Goin cross country?


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 23, 2014)

Nice bike ....I really miss my bike license ...


----------



## LastChance (May 23, 2014)

Deelted


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 29, 2014)

Oh man.  Wheres the leather thonged chick  bent over the gas tank?


----------



## thebrick (May 31, 2014)

Nice wheels! Take that safety course. I did. Its worth it. You will get better at protecting yourself from the dumb asses eating their McDonalds and on their phone in the SUV next to you!


----------



## Alinshop (May 31, 2014)

That sure is purty!


----------

